# Help with 04 Murano radio



## cheapboy (Nov 15, 2011)

I have 04 murano with bose system and 6disc changer and no nav. A Cd stuck in the tray, so when i open the radio to remove the disc i accident short the radio. the radio and the ac panel black out but i replace the fuse and everything came back but now the radio is on but no sound, i wonder if there are any more fuse that blow out that i miss or the amp any fuse and btw if the amp is bad is there a place i can buy the amp for reasonable price


----------

